

Rave Party In Nuclear Reactor - JoelJacobson
http://vimeo.com/86129799

======
Joyfield
I been to two Hackathons in there and one private "hacker session". It is an
old (first) nuclear reactor in Sweden. Some of my videos from there :
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0XOwLMQguw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0XOwLMQguw)
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0XOwLMQguw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0XOwLMQguw)

